# Sstarfire awnings



## Justmayb (Sep 30, 2010)

Hi.. Having recently purchased a 2006 Starfire, it is sheer luxury compared with our last motorhome - Talbot Camelot. Unfortunately we are unable to sort out either the drive away awning or the sides that are supposed to fit the roll out awning. My son says 'it's your age!' Probably agree, we must be 'brain dead' from trying. Anyone live near Maidstone and has a Starfire amd could give suggestions?


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Justmayb said:


> Hi.. Having recently purchased a 2006 Starfire, it is sheer luxury compared with our last motorhome - Talbot Camelot. Unfortunately we are unable to sort out either the drive away awning or the sides that are supposed to fit the roll out awning. My son says 'it's your age!' Probably agree, we must be 'brain dead' from trying. Anyone live near Maidstone and has a Starfire amd could give suggestions?


Hi,

If your passing, pop in and I am sure someone will find some time to explain it to you.

Regards

Peter


----------

